# machining out rosettes



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

spiral rosette pine and mdf - YouTube spiral design



maching out rosettes - YouTube 12 sided


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see why these CNC machines are appearing in more home workshops...

A very versatile machine.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Stan, I like your Rosettes, nice work. I am a wood turner and a ornamental turner and like seeing this type of work on a CNC Router. I made a ornamental lathe for doing similar work and it is also a standard lathe for doing just turning. I do hope you continue doing more ornamental work and post it. I still have some of my ornamental turnings and do enjoy having them, hope you will also. Keep up the good work, Art


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I can see why these CNC machines are appearing in more home workshops...
> 
> A very versatile machine.


Yes, nice, but I don't need one, don't desire one, and probably couldn't learn to operate one anyway. So it's probably a good thing I can't afford one in the first place. :yes4:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was hoping that you had a 'Rose Engine' A CNC Router is clever but not what I wanted to see running. N


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Where are the plans for this puck?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*vac pucks*

I had posted a lot of info on vac --puck,tables etc
here are the links

designing and maching out a vac hold down device - YouTube vac hold down device

2nd vac hold down puck - YouTube second vac puck

The two vac hold down puck being tested - YouTube testing 2 pucks with various materials

small vac holding device 4inx 4in puck - YouTube 4inx 4in pucks with a surface seal


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Stan.


----------

